# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Vergeetmeniet

## Vergeetmeniet

_Hallo Ik ben dus Vergeetmeniet.
Ik woon in Den Helder al bijna 10 jaar, daarvoor 34 jr.in Zoetermeer.
Ben 77 jaar, dus al oud.
Maar ja zodoende mankeer ik natuurlijk wel het één en ander.
Zo natuurlijk is dit ook weer niet, want er zijn mensen van mijn leeftijd die niets mankeren,maar...dat zijn er maar weinig denk ik!
Ik heb nog wel een paar hobby's dat zijn:lezen,computeren,dansen en fitness dat laatste is meer een must van mezelf want echt leuk vind ik het niet, maar ja je moet toch wat!
Verder 's Zomers lekker fietsen en naar het strand.
In de Winter meestal naar Portugal om te overwinteren, maar dit jaar dus niet.
Ik wil eerst wel eens fatsoenlijk kunnen lopen en staan ,langer dan een paar minuten!
Daar voor gaan we morgen naar Ede naar de Ned Spine kliniek. 
Het is het eerste consult, dus ik ben wel benieuwd!!
Lees n.l. heel veel goede maar....helaas ook veel slechte ervaringen over de Kliniek.
Met name over spondylodese operaties.
Maar ik heb dat niet ik heb een lage rug stenose, maar toch??
Enfin we wachten het af ik zal wel horen hoe of wat.
Verder sta ik stijf van de artrose in handen, rug, schouders, ellbogen en knieën.
Dat is mijn grootste handicap!
Heb daar veel pijn door en word er vaak erg moe van.
Verder mag ik niet mopperen.
Ik heb t.n.t. maar 3 operaties gehad, nieuwe heup, tunnel syndroom en voet operatie.
Deze laatste door een uitstekende knobbel aan de grote teen ,dames kwaal(hoge hakken lopen vroeger)
Dit zou dan de vierde worden event.
Dus...duimen voor me he!














_

----------


## engelenkind

Hoi Vergeetmeniet,
Hoe is je operatie gegaan? Ik hoop goed!  :Smile: 
Ik ben een jonge meid van 20 jaar. Ik heb van jongs af aan gekwakkeld met mijn benen. Een paar jaar geleden heb ik MTSS gekregen dat niet meer overgaat, maar nu krijg ik ook steeds meer last van mijn knieën. Ze worden steeds stijver, als ik heb gehurkt doet het pijn om ze weer te strekken en ook om ze weer te buigen nadat ik lang met mijn beentjes omhoog heb gezeten. Ik heb ook al een aantal jaar last van krakende knieën, maar dat hoeft niet ernstigs te zijn. Het vervelende is dat ik de laatste maanden ook echt last heb van mijn meniscus. Als ik zo rondkijk op het internet, zou het goed kunnen zijn dat ik artrose (reuma) heb. Dat zou ook niet zo gek zijn, aangezien mijn oma en vader ook al op jonge leeftijd artrose kregen.
Ik ga in ieder geval naar de huisarts, want dit kan niet meer langer zo. Maar zou jij wat meer willen vertellen over je artrose? Wanneer kreeg je het en hoe wat dat in het begin? Hoe is de aftakeling gegaan? Wat ging/gaat wel en niet? Kwam je ook in de problemen met werk?
Groetjes engelenkind

----------

